# -|| Psi من أين استنبطت ..؟ .. استفسار ||-



## En 3eSaM (28 أكتوبر 2009)

~ السـلام عليـكم ~

أهلاً شباب .. عندي استفسار

في العــادة نقـول 50Psi فـ ما المقصـود بـ Psi من أين استبطت ..؟!!

وشكراً جزيلا
​


----------



## feras_elngar (29 أكتوبر 2009)

pound per square inch 
بوند لكل بوصة مربعة 

مثل نيوتن لكل متر مربع


----------



## explorator (29 أكتوبر 2009)

psi وحدة قياس الضغط
pound per square inch

و هى المستخدمة فى صناعة البترول


----------



## En 3eSaM (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً يا شباب ع التوضيح

مشكورين


----------



## مهندس مناجم رياض (12 نوفمبر 2009)

There are two types of units to describe the pressure:

In the International system
Pa (pascal) = N/m^2

British gravitationnel got two *
psf = lb/ft^2 (pound per foot square
psi = ln/in^2 (pound per inch square


----------



## En 3eSaM (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومة 

في الحقيقة لم أكن أعرف بأن للضغط وحدة قياس أخرى هي psf = lb/ft^2 (pound per foot square

شكراً جزيلاً لك

(-:


----------

